# Truecrypt install conflict



## JONI (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried to install Truecrypt via ports and was greeted by a nasty error message telling me about a conflicting installed package. Please see below.


```
[joni@pcbsd] /usr/ports/security/truecrypt> sudo make install clean
Password:
===>   truecrypt-7.1a depends on file: /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko - found
===>   truecrypt-7.1a depends on executable: nasm - found
===>   truecrypt-7.1a depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   truecrypt-7.1a depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   truecrypt-7.1a depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/truecrypt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/truecrypt.
```

I really don't think I should be deleting pkg-config-0.25_1 for pkgconf-0.8.9. Anyone have any ideas on a fix. Thanks for your time.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2012)

Always, yes always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports.

See the 20120726 entry.


----------

